# Looking for female RP



## Vulps (Jun 3, 2020)

Hi there!
For now you can call me Vulps^^
Im a 23 years old Guy from eu and like the title says im looking for a female to rp with.

What im looking for is a huge storybased long time rp while sex and erotic stuff is just focussed second. It also can be SFW i dont really care aslong the story and the person behind is nice.
A cute relationship story or even a huge worldbuilding story, what ever you would like to do.
Im open to rp many things and kinks but please dont go for the hardcore stuff like gore vore or whatever...
For those that rp more than just random sex, you may understand when i want to rp with a female behind the device not just a female char, cause its another atmosphere when the one behind the character actually knows what she is typing instead of the random guessing of a horny boy trying to push in their perfect vision of a overly horny female char^^
I myself am usually a bi boy but ive had so many rps with boys the last months that im kinda bored of it and for me it wasnt easy yet to find more than a few girls to rp with....

For my character, he is beeing a fennec anthro guy id put in a ref sheet as well as a detailled explanation when it comes to DM chat!

My character has his very own personality and depending on that youll have to find out how you have to interact with him to get what you want^^
Also im not interested into pure rping but also someone to chat with about random things from time to time or have some fun otherwise.
As you probably noticed, english isnt my native language but im really trying to do my best while rp.
Also i am not interested into someone that doesnt know how to write emotes with more than a sentence, guess u knoe what i mean. I want detailled emotes and a detailled rp otherwise ill loose the interest very fast.
Last information, since i work everyday and got shit to do i obviously cant reply everytime though ill do my best to react as soon as possible.
Im not sure if i will read the comments in here so you can just send me a dm in telegram or discord.
And... If you just type "hi, lets rp" it wont really come to any.
Give me some info maybe or start a nice talk xD

Discord: Vulpy#1784
Tele: @DaVulp


----------



## Vulps (Jun 11, 2020)

Bump q.q


----------



## KohleCoke (Jun 17, 2020)

Damn, bro. I know how you feel. I've RPed with SO many guys that I just want a change. I know a few people with female OCs, have a couple myself. But it's hard for me to find a female at all. At this point I wouldn't mind if they don't RP, I just want to be able to have a female friend in the Fandom. Even better if they're in my age range (15-18, I'm sixteen). I wish you the best of luck my friend.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 17, 2020)

I have also been looking for a female to rp with and my age range is 16-20 since I will be turning 20 soon but I have many OC's too


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 17, 2020)

Well Ryker Ill PM you about it


----------

